# 13th July - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

After everyone getting buzzed up about Gaydon thought it would be a good time to see who fancies joining us for the July Kneesworth meet 

Hopefully a few more people venture out as it's bound to be a huge turnout :?

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
clived
genocidalduck
Love_iTT
*lazza*
NaughTTy
EKZ225
markTT225


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Not doing well on diary management. I am in Vancouver that week on business


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Count me in. Assuming there is gammon ;-)


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm away touring Ireland in my TT ... can't we make it the previous week (6th?) :?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm away touring in France with my blue toy    I wish I could make a Kneesworth meet at some point though


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm well up for it, just gotta check my scraps of paper to see if im free, what day is it?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ooooo just checked its a wednesday i dont work wednesdays


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Count me in. Assuming there is gammon ;-)


Your on the list and I'll remind Dimos about the gammon.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> I'm away touring Ireland in my TT ... can't we make it the previous week (6th?) :?


Irving, trying to keep the meeting near as poss to the middle of the month, so I hope you understand  especially as you are a regular. Still have a great time in Ireland and tell us all about your travels at the August meet 

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> ooooo just checked its a wednesday i dont work wednesdays


You will be most welcome, perhaps you can cruise up with some of the other Essex people.

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

What time will it be because its gotta be about a hour drive in good traffic but i have a feeling i might have to set of in rush hour


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> What time will it be because its gotta be about a hour drive in good traffic but i have a feeling i might have to set of in rush hour


We start arriving 7:15 ish and are around till 10:30.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I'm obviously surprised at the take up of this meet 

Am I missing something like a footie match or something that is keeping people away ?

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry Norman, I'm just waiting to see what we're doing. Bunny and I are off now for 2 weeks - nowhere special, just pottering around. But I'm not sure if we'll be off up to London on that Wednesday. I'll keep you posted.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers Moley


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Size isn't everything Norman as we discovered last time


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Size isn't everything Norman as we discovered last time


Totally agree [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I have no idea at the moment. It depends how Kate's ailments (in addition to the C-section) go. :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to get to this one Norm so can you put my name down on the list please 

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul, sorry to hear Kate is not well, would be great to see you if you can make the meet.

Graham, your names on the list 8)

Norman


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Norman

I've got a meeting in London early wednesday afternoon but as long as it doesn't go on too long should make the meet.

Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Norman,

Think I'm going to able to make this one. My car is in for warranty and insurance work today - shouldn't be in longer than a day but if it's still in I may well come in the courtesy car........Brand new A4 Avant 2.0T FSI Sline quattro - it'll do for the time being :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

*lazza* said:


> Norman
> 
> I've got a meeting in London early wednesday afternoon but as long as it doesn't go on too long should make the meet.
> 
> Paul


Fingers crossed for a focused meeting :wink: Hope to see you.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Norman,
> 
> Think I'm going to able to make this one. My car is in for warranty and insurance work today - shouldn't be in longer than a day but if it's still in I may well come in the courtesy car........Brand new A4 Avant 2.0T FSI Sline quattro - it'll do for the time being :wink:


Paul

Will be good to see you in whatever mode of transport gets you there 

Hope the warranty work is not too serious, still if you don't have to fork out any dosh then as long as your TT is back on the road ASAP then [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Norm, gonna try to make it so hope to see you all there, 8) 
p.s. have you finished with the camber gauge norm.

Phill


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

EKZ225 said:


> Hi Norm, gonna try to make it so hope to see you all there, 8)
> p.s. have you finished with the camber gauge norm.
> 
> Phill


Phill

Will be good to see you - hope you are feeling better.

Yes, camber has been reset  I'll pop it in the boot.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Reminder the meet is TONIGHT 

Everyone is welcome - see you all later.

Norman


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

The TT is not going into the bodyshop until next week now, so I'll see you all down there at about 7:30. 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Mark

C U later.

At least you should find out the colour now :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Clive/Mark

Fancy meeting up at Gravely as usual?

Won't be on here after 5.00pm so, if you haven't posted by then, I'll be there around 7:10pm for about 10 minutes.

See you late which ever way.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for organising again Norman. Nice intimate meet :wink:

Clive your whells are stunning 8) Hope Tesco had some fuel for you 

The forces of roadwork authorties were against Mark and myself yesterday. A1(M) closed at Hatfield - had to go all the way through Hatfield to join the A1 further down - Mark, did you know another way home or did you go all the way round the roundabout where I left you? :wink:

Then got to the M25 junction off the A1/A1081 to find the slip road closed onto the M25. Had to go north for 4 miles then off and round to join the M25 going south again. Finally got home at 12:15 having added about 10 miles onto my journey.

Also subject to some pretty agressive police tactics on the A41 :x As I went onto the A41 from the M25 junction he followed on and sat 500 yards behind me. I stuck it at 70ish and pootled toward home. I never went over 80 and he slowed to a point where I couldn't see his lights. I assumed he had got bored and decided to see who else he could surprise :roll: Then, with about 2 miles of the dual carriage way left, I suddenly saw a pair of bright xenons approaching at a ridiculously rapid rate - must have been over a hundred - but then slowed to sit 10 feet from my rear. :evil: Obviously had nothing better to do than try to scare people into doing something silly :evil: Thank heavens for cruise control :wink: Once we were off the dual carriage way he turned around and went back the other way :roll: :? :x


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Clive your whells are stunning 8) Hope Tesco had some fuel for you


Thanks Paul. Despite the DIS dropping to zero within 30 seconds of getting on the road, I made it to both Tesco for Â£5 and to the A505 Shell for a fill up!

Sounds like you had fun on the way home - but not your worse trip back from Kneesworth by a long way eh? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Clive your whells are stunning 8) Hope Tesco had some fuel for you
> ...


Ah no - definitely not - still get a little edgy joining the A1(M) even now :roll:

Just trying to work out from my quote above what WHELLS are :? :roll:  Think you worked it out though!!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Like "Barrow-in-Furness" Paul, we see what we want to see


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks guys

Good to see you all

Paul


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Norm for organising the meet. Twas compact and Be-ju (sp?).

Love those wheels Clive, they really set the car off. I'm assuming you made it to Tesco's for some juice before it ran out?

Paul, I took the A414 back towards St Albans. It cuts out the South Mimms part of the M25 (It wasn't accidental, even though it looked like I was lost again  ). The diversion route through Hatfield was really badly signposted (or was I just being blind? :? ).

See you next time with a dent-free car (that may be tempting fate :wink: )

Cheers
Mark


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> The diversion route through Hatfield was really badly signposted (or was I just being blind? :? ).


Nope - it was really bad - very hard to see the small circles at the last minute :?


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > The diversion route through Hatfield was really badly signposted (or was I just being blind? :? ).
> ...


I think you both need to go and get a Tom Tom Go


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*lazza* said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > markTT225 said:
> ...


Or learn how to get throught Hatfield. Should've asked me!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> *lazza* said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Tim you could have shown them how to get "throught" Hatfield whatever that is  :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul, Mark, Paul, Phill & Clive

Well another small meeting but as always good fun anyway 

Agree that Clive's "whells & breaks"  look superb.

Good to hear you got home OK Paul sounds like the roadwork planners had it in for you :wink: still no journey is a pain in that ever so shiny beauTTy.

Norman


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

I love clive


----------

